
Ask HN: Recruiters specializing in remote work? - citizens
Does anyone know of a recruiter who specializes in remote opportunities for engineers?
======
johnwheeler
You're best option is finding remote jobs on your own. Recruiters work for
employers--not prospective employees. You're the product in their business
model, and they likely don't understand your value as well as an employer can.

A lot of remote companies are early or mid-stage, and they list directly on
StackOverflow. I aggregate those in an easy-to-use format on my site here:

[https://oldgeekjobs.com/jobs/Remote](https://oldgeekjobs.com/jobs/Remote)

Another fantastic site is
[https://weworkremotely.com](https://weworkremotely.com)

Since you can reach out to the companies this way directly, you have an
advantage in that you can craft a cover letter and communicate directly with a
person of influence.

~~~
citizens
I've heard of old geek jobs but hadn't checked out the site until now. Looks
like a great resource, thanks.

> Recruiters work for employers

Just curious if there are recruiters who specialize in working for remote
employers.

~~~
atmosx
Job listings are nearly identical to:
[http://www.remoteok.io](http://www.remoteok.io)

Both of these websites seem to fetch jobs from multiple sources (which I find
to be a good thing when looking for remote jobs).

------
whitneyricketts
Hired does have companies hiring remote engineers on the platform — so
definitely signup & ask your talent advocate for help matching to the right
roles.

I've been meaning to write up a roundup of companies with entirely remote
teams (technical or all-company) — but in the absence of that, I know Toptal,
Buffer, Dribbble, Invision, Zapier, and Github all have remote (or partially
remote) technical teams.

~~~
whitneyricketts
Also, Angellist filters are helpful for finding openings at seed-series c
startups:
[https://angel.co/jobs#find/f!%7B%22remote%22%3Atrue%2C%22rol...](https://angel.co/jobs#find/f!%7B%22remote%22%3Atrue%2C%22roles%22%3A%5B%22Software%20Engineer%22%5D%7D)

------
wprapido
[http://distantjob.com](http://distantjob.com) is a remote specialized
recruitment agency

~~~
citizens
Perfect, thanks!

------
ia11y
We are hiring remote engineer - www.interactiveaccessibility.com. If you would
like to apply, send us your resume at info@ia11y.com

